# Retro Roses



## agriffin (Dec 7, 2010)

Tutorial HERE


----------



## PrairieCraft (Dec 7, 2010)

OMG!!!  What else is there to say. :shock:


----------



## cwarren (Dec 7, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  What else is there to say. :shock:


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for that! so pretty


----------



## heyjude (Dec 7, 2010)

You are incredibly talented! I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Deda (Dec 7, 2010)

Very Pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 7, 2010)

WOW! I'm speechless.


----------



## scouter139 (Dec 7, 2010)

Very nicely done......"sigh" to have the time to create and play.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 8, 2010)

breath takingly beautilicious!!!!!!!!


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 8, 2010)

So pretty. 
Off to check out the tute.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks, everybody!  I'm so bummed I forgot my fragrance...lol.  I should put the bottle in my mold...so I don't pour with out it.   :roll:


----------



## HenleyNatural (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks you for the tutorial.  You make lovely soap.


----------



## krissy (Dec 8, 2010)

that is just amazing! thanks for the tut!!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...you're so creative and talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dubnica (Dec 8, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  What else is there to say. :shock:



yep....


----------



## Deda (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got a question?

How in the world do you do that with fragranced soap.  When I do a ketchup bottle swirl (not nearly as nice as yours) I can only scent the base, the swirl portion always seizes on me in the bottle if I try it with a fragrance, even a nice one.  

Do you use way more than full water?

Come on, Woman!  We need answers!


----------



## krissy (Dec 8, 2010)

maybe she meant to scent the base after she had poured her colored part?  :?:


----------



## agriffin (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes yes yes!  Pour/mix your colors out first and then scent the base and then pour the base into your mold.  

Don't scent the colored soap that goes into the squirt bottle.

I should make that clear in the tutorial!

For the recipe I use 2.5 oz of lye and 6 oz water.  So about 30% Lye Concentration.  

Use slow tracing oils like lard and olive.  Stay away from butters.


********************

Okay so check this out...found this today.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVAp-8QDGz0&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVAp-8QD ... re=related[/ame]

Latte Art.  I want to do that butterfly next.  I'm out of olive 

But I ordered some BB Chipotle caramel.  Has anybody soaped that yet?  I wonder if it moves fast?


----------



## cmd439 (Dec 11, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I've got a question?
> 
> Come on, Woman!  We need answers!



I feel like saying that to a lot of posts...


----------



## llineb (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow...that soap needs to be displayed on fine china!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 12, 2010)

So gorgous ... wow!

Great tutorial!  Thanks!  8)


----------



## holly99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I tried it today but the soap in the bottles seized up on me. Phooey.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 13, 2010)

Prettiest soap I have seen in a very long time!


----------



## ewenique (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

agriffin, you flat out rock!!


----------



## TaoJonz (Dec 20, 2010)

so fabulous....you are very talented....and the tutorial is GREAT


----------



## tomara (Dec 20, 2010)

I think I am going to go with everyone else on this.  Just beautiful.  And did I mention I love your tutorials!!! Thank you!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know how cos i'm on here 16 times a day...but I missed this one.
Absolutely stunning!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful, and thank you so much for the tutorial! Makes me want to go mix some up and try right now!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Dec 23, 2010)

Shut the front door!!!  So amazing!


----------



## Stormshade (Dec 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Stormshade (Dec 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Jezzy (Jan 1, 2011)

Woooow!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 3, 2011)

You're so very talented and that soap is beautiful.  Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 3, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Microdot (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for the tutorial, that soap is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 6, 2011)

That is so pretty!!  
Maybe when I get back into the swing of things and have a few batches back under my belt, I'll try to do the fancy soaps again!


----------

